# Team USA Back to Work; Kirk's blog (Hammy is much better, thanks)



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/usabasketball/blogs_060731.html




> _I tried to get some rest over the break. I just tried to take care of my body and my leg and get ready. There really wasn’t much going on except for just hanging out. My hamstring feels good. It feels much better. I think the rest really helped it. I’m just excited about how good it felt today.
> 
> Today we revisited what we did during the first week – trying to just get better as a team. For us, organization has to come together quickly because we haven’t been together that long. I think guys are doing a good job of picking things up.
> 
> ...





:usa:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

check it out. this explains the wrap on the left wrist.



_kirk got a tattoo._



http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/search/details_pop.aspx?iid=71561766&cdi=0


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Why doesn't Kirk have any hair on the front of his chin?

Some type of bald spot?


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

The picture of that tatoo looks like he got his hand reattached, ala Frankenstein :biggrin:


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

his jib just took a step backwards


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

mizenkay said:


>




Sweet, Kirk wearing the best number there is.
Not sure about that tattoo though..


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/usabasketball/blog.html



> _Chris Paul has to be sad Adam Morrison isn't joining the squad this week, as he is getting the rookie treatment from older players like Wade, James, Carmelo Anthony and Arenas. At the end of practice, as the players were shooting free throws, Paul mentioned a time when he had dunked. From a nearby hoop, Arenas stopped mid-shot to joke, "How come every story you got you're dunking?"
> 
> Despite his best attempts today, Paul wasn't able to throw one down. In layup lines to get practice started, Paul was going to try, but each time bumped into a bigger player on his way to the hoop, not allowing him the proper space for takeoff. *The rest of Team USA, however, was more interested in seeing Kirk Hinrich try to dunk. "C'mon Kirk!" they'd yell. Even Paul prodded him, "Kirk, this is our last chance." All to no avail, as Hinrich laid the ball up off the glass each time.*_


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah it sort of looks like he had his hand reattached.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> check it out. this explains the wrap on the left wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh. It's like a metrosexual tribal armband or something. Odd.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

jbulls said:


> Huh. It's like a metrosexual tribal armband or something. Odd.


I wonder how much teasing he's getting about that. 

Too bad he didn't dunk.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

it looks like beads. like a zen prayer bracelet.

link

need the 411 on this.


:smilewink


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> it looks like beads. like a zen prayer bracelet.
> 
> link
> 
> ...


Just be glad it's not red. Kirkbalah?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I like tatoos and have absolutely no problem with players having as many as they want. 





But that tatoo sucks. Kirk loses major cool points in Penguinland.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> I like tatoos and have absolutely no problem with players having as many as they want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tattoos freak me out - cool or not cool. You have to be willing for someone to use a needle on you for a long time - aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! 

So when I see those elaborate tattoos on players, I wonder what in the world made them spend that much time with a guy and a needle.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Once I turn 18, I'm getting the Bulls logo tatooed on me, with Blood on the Horns under it!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

when i got my first tattoo, i walk into the place, the guy gives me the once over, says nothing and just points to a small sign on the wall:


_yes, it hurts_




:laugh:


of course i went back a second time. tat's are like potato chips. you can't stop at just one.



:biggrin:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

WestHighHawk said:


> The picture of that tatoo looks like he got his hand reattached, ala Frankenstein :biggrin:


 This explains the stall in Hinrich's contract negotiations. He's probably still looking for pre-tat money, but is stuck in a post-tat world.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> it looks like beads. like a zen prayer bracelet.
> 
> link
> 
> ...


I can't see the tat in that picture, its a picture of Hinrich Not Dunking.

So much for wearing a big chunky wrist watch there.

Although, having a zen prayer bracelet tattooed around your wrist maybe defeats the purpose of a zen prayer bracelet.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ha. well anyway, they killed PR yesterday. can't wait to see them play on thurs. night.

got this little bit of info off of chris "kirk won't make the team" sheridan. kirk was one of three players last night who were perfect from the FT line, shooting 4-4. maybe that's his new powerful FT bracelet! lol. 

http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=2536861&name=sheridan_chris



> Problem No. 1, and coach Mike Krzyzewski backs me up on this, is free-throw shooting. LeBron James was the first U.S. player to go to the foul line, and he missed his first two attempts (and his third, too). As a team, the Americans shot just 21-for-38 from the line, with Elton Brand going 1-for-4, James 2-for-6 and Dwight Howard 3-for-5. Brad Miller was 1-for-2, Amare Stoudemire was 0-for-1, Chris Bosh and Dwyane Wade were 1-for-2, Joe Johnson was 3-for-5 and Chris Paul was 2-for-3. *Only Kirk Hinrich (4-for-4), Antawn Jamison (2-for-2) and Carmelo Anthony (1-for-1) were perfect.*


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> when i got my first tattoo, i walk into the place, the guy gives me the once over, says nothing and just points to a small sign on the wall:
> 
> 
> _yes, it hurts_
> ...



:ttiwwp:

Or at LEAST tell us what and where...

We GOTS to know.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

> Despite his best attempts today, Paul wasn't able to throw one down. In layup lines to get practice started, Paul was going to try, but each time bumped into a bigger player on his way to the hoop, not allowing him the proper space for takeoff. The rest of Team USA, however, was more interested in seeing Kirk Hinrich try to dunk. "C'mon Kirk!" they'd yell. Even Paul prodded him, "Kirk, this is our last chance." All to no avail, as Hinrich laid the ball up off the glass each time.


YES! Finally they're trying teach Hinrich the importance of dunking.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Wonder if he got it in Vegas at the Hart and Huntington Shop. They film the reality show Inked there. Maybe Kirk got some extra PR time. Dorky tattoo though. It looks like some press-on thing my daughter would wear.

I got my tattoo at the H&H shop when I was in Vegas for a summer. I think they're fun but VERRRRRY trendy.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

For the record, I have two tattoos, which I got about 12 years ago.

The first is a claddagh, similar to this:










except without the gold ring around it. There are three shamrocks above it, in a semi-circle.

That tat is on my right tricep.

I also have the turtles from the Grateful Dead album Terrapin Station on my left calf.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok, ok.

first is of a shark. it's on my right shoulder. i asked for a dolphin. don't ask.

second is like a calligraphic rendering of the symbol for pisces on my right ankle.

it's about balance. 

we may never know the explanation for kirk's bracelet tattoo. and until such time, i declare it to be just a little too fey, but that's me.

sorry, boo.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

MY tattoo is a combination of these three symbols:

Outer portion (rays) of the Great Eastern Sun from the Shambhala tradition.










The outline of the sun is made up of the ouroboros.










In the center of the sun is the K'an symbol from I Ching










The tattoo covers my entire right shoulder and is inked in black.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

........


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> ........


is that your tat, K?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> is that your tat, K?




No ink.

But if I did, it would look like this, after my namesake.










Both miz and toni have a shark tattoo on their shoulder!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wait a second, it doesn't look like Kirky's tatoo goes all around his wrist. Does it really just go half way around? 

Not that I'm any authority on tatoos.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Wait a second, it doesn't look like Kirky's tatoo goes all around his wrist. Does it really just go half way around?
> 
> Not that I'm any authority on tatoos.


We believe the tattoo was very, very recent, and that picture is pre tattoo.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

dmd, that pic is prior to the 5 day break.



the portrait posted at the beginning of the thread was taken on tues. august 1st.



still kinda curious why he's got a bracelet tattoo'd onto his wrist, but whatever floats the boat. 

maybe he's mystical. like a shaman. oooooh. 


:smilewink


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think I'm going to get portraits of Thabo Sefolosha and Andres Nocioni tatooed onto my butt cheeks, that should give me super power!


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

my tat is on my left butt cheek. 
it's of cupid aiming a bow and arrow, saying "you think YOUR job stinks?"


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

"I think Kirk's tatoo is way cool!"


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> dmd, that pic is prior to the 5 day break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Does deep throat confirm the theory.

I was actually in Vegas - for the first time - between Wednesday and Saturday of last week. What a crazy place. I somehow made it out of there without a tatoo or a venereal disease, but I did manage to lose a bit of money gambling.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Interesting. Does deep throat confirm the theory.
> 
> I was actually in Vegas - for the first time - between Wednesday and Saturday of last week. What a crazy place. I somehow made it out of there without a tatoo or a venereal disease, but I did manage to lose a bit of money gambling.


Viva Lost Wages.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

different angle. at practice today.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Whats with it with Kirk and those t-shirts under his jersey? Thats so college.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I was actually in Vegas - for the first time - between Wednesday and Saturday of last week. What a crazy place. I somehow made it out of there without a tatoo or a venereal disease, but I did manage to lose a bit of money gambling.


Honestly, I pretty much have had to rule out living in Los Angeles or anywhere else that's within a five-hour drive or one-hour flight of Vegas, because that would just be too big of a test for my marriage and my checkbook.

I'm close enough to AC and Foxwoods/Mohegan Sun, and there are plenty of well-organized and well-financed efforts to bring gambling even closer to the city than that, but they'll never be able to re-create what Vegas is like.

And there's never anything like your first visit to Vegas, either. I remember literally laughing out loud any time I saw people get out of a cab drinking a beer or walk on to a hotel elevator while smoking a butt and carrying a mixed drink. 

The truly crazy thing is that I think you could make a pretty good argument that Vegas is the most unique city in America, now that New Orleans is a shadow of its former self and New York is getting malled up and SF/LA are so breathtakingly expensive and Chicago continues to slide away to the suburbs. I'm not saying that it is the most unique city (I think that New Orleans was and that New York is), but I'm saying you could make a case.

In short, what a terrible venue for this sort of camp. It should have been held in Salt Lake City or Boise or some other place where restaurants close at nine, the air is fresh, and the women are tall, virtuous, chaste, and don't boldly show off their thongs.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Honestly, I pretty much have had to rule out living in Los Angeles or anywhere else that's within a five-hour drive or one-hour flight of Vegas, because that would just be too big of a test for my marriage and my checkbook.
> 
> I'm close enough to AC and Foxwoods/Mohegan Sun, and there are plenty of well-organized and well-financed efforts to bring gambling even closer to the city than that, but they'll never be able to re-create what Vegas is like.
> 
> ...


Vegas is fun, but to me it lags way behind all those cities. If you really know your way around Chicago, Los Angeles or San Fransisco you're going to get a much, much better experience than you would in Las Vegas. I enjoy Las Vegas, but it's plastic. There's tangible, worthwhile history and an absolute ton of fun to be had in a lot of other towns...


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

You know....I don't like this.

Wade is gonna get VERY used to being guarded by Kirk now.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

smARTmouf said:


> You know....I don't like this.
> 
> Wade is gonna get VERY used to being guarded by Kirk now.


Are you sure it's so bad? Is Wade going to be helped more by getting used to Kirk's defense than Kirk will by familiarizing himself with Wade's offensive game?


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Cocoa Rice Krispies said:


> Are you sure it's so bad? Is Wade going to be helped more by getting used to Kirk's defense than Kirk will by familiarizing himself with Wade's offensive game?



Naturally I took the pessimistic approach.

But you're absolutely correct.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Interesting. Does deep throat confirm the theory.
> 
> I was actually in Vegas - for the first time - between Wednesday and Saturday of last week. What a crazy place. I somehow made it out of there without a tatoo or a venereal disease, but I did manage to lose a bit of money gambling.


Gah. The trick to Vegas is to win more than your wife, husband, or signficant other actually lose. :biggrin: 

I hope you hit up the buffet at the Bellagio. I'll probably be going to Vegas more frequently in the future as I had a good friend move out there yesterday.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

smARTmouf said:


> You know....I don't like this.
> 
> Wade is gonna get VERY used to being guarded by Kirk now.


I like the fact that Kirk is there quite a bit. He is going to be playing with and against stars each and every day in practice. Part of the problem with having such a young team is that these young talented players can't learn the tricks of the trade from old stars or vets. Kirk plays on another level when he is aggressive and determined. I'm very hopeful this kind of experience will let Kirk learn how to keep his intensity up to that level we have all seen him play.

Imagine him putting up numbers like he did in the Washington series during the regular season...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> I like the fact that Kirk is there quite a bit. He is going to be playing with and against stars each and every day in practice. Part of the problem with having such a young team is that these young talented players can't learn the tricks of the trade from old stars or vets. Kirk plays on another level when he is aggressive and determined. I'm very hopeful this kind of experience will let Kirk learn how to keep his intensity up to that level we have all seen him play.
> 
> Imagine him putting up numbers like he did in the Washington series during the regular season...


In addition to Nocioni and Gordon. I think both Ben and Nocioni are more able to stay focused for a course of a game, so if we can add Kirk to that, as well as the ever focused Ben Wallace, we'll be as good as the Pistons of the last few years.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Vegas is fun, but to me it lags way behind all those cities. If you really know your way around Chicago, Los Angeles or San Fransisco you're going to get a much, much better experience than you would in Las Vegas. I enjoy Las Vegas, but it's plastic. There's tangible, worthwhile history and an absolute ton of fun to be had in a lot of other towns...


I didn't say you could make the argument that Vegas was the best city in America, or the most interesting, or the most historic, or even the most fun. I said you could make the argument that Vegas is the most *unique* city in America -- as in the most unlike any other city.

And there's more to than distinction than just the gambling and 24/7 Mardi Gras atmosphere -- when you look at the demographics (its an incredibly young city) and how quickly Vegas is growing, it's basically a 21st-century boom town similar to what Chicago must have been like at the turn of the 20th century.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I didn't say you could make the argument that Vegas was the best city in America, or the most interesting, or the most historic, or even the most fun. I said you could make the argument that Vegas is the most *unique* city in America -- as in the most unlike any other city.
> 
> And there's more to than distinction than just the gambling and 24/7 Mardi Gras atmosphere -- when you look at the demographics (its an incredibly young city) and how quickly Vegas is growing, it's basically a 21st-century boom town similar to what Chicago must have been like at the turn of the 20th century.


It's definitely a unique city, no doubt. I really want to continue to visit some more great American cities and see even more of the country. I've lived in Chicago, New York City, and now Phoenix, so I have an interesting cross section of living environments. 

New York is pretty dang unique too. It's got an energy to it that Chicago, Boston and Los Angeles just don't have. 

Yeah, I hear Vegas is a major boom town right now. So is Phoenix. There's so much growth around this area. I think it's interesting that people keep moving to the desert despite global warming concerns. Frankly, I love the weather out here, even in the summer.

But I do miss living in Chicago. Of course I miss getting a chance to go to more than one Bulls game a year.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Whats so special about Chicago? Its just a big crowded city imo. Nothing too special about it.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

sloth said:


> Whats so special about Chicago? Its just a big crowded city imo. Nothing too special about it.


It has my favorite skyline of any American city. Tons of neighborhoods with character and history. The best "bad for you" food in the country. Excellent selection of museums. The Lakefront. A combination of big-city sophistication with traditional midwestern courtesy (though this is hardly true of everyone in Chicago of course). Wrigley - though the meathead jagbags do degrade the experience there sometimes. 

Chicago isn't my favorite American city (that'd be SF and NYC), but there's definitely a lot to like about the place. I wouldn't be upset to move back there as long as I don't get stuck in the burbs.

I will agree, though, that there are vast swaths of Chicago that are dirty and extremely aesthetically _dis_pleasing. Having flown out of Midway yesterday, that area jumps to mind.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I miss Chicago terribly. A major, major market and a world class city, without the self-absorbed "God I'm Wonderful" attitude of a NY or LA. Big city with a small town heart.

I miss pizza. Not just deep dish --Chicago thin crust rules.

I miss beef sandwiches, dipped, hot AND sweet, with mozerella.

I miss a properly dressed Chicago hot dog.

I miss White Castles.

I miss Soldier Field, Wrigley, Comiskey (and THAT is still its proper name, thank you) and the United Center.

I miss Michigan Avenue, the Art Institute, the Museum of Broadcast History, the Field Museum, the Museum of Science and Industry, the Jackson Park lagoon, Bundy Fountain, Grant Park, The Bean, Greektown, Chinatown, Little Korea (Lawrence Ave), Bucktown, Wicker Park, Lincoln Park, the De Paul area.

I miss The Boss Bar, Hamilton's, Monk's, The Map Room and The Great Beer Palace.

I miss Brookfield Zoo.

I miss North Avenue Beach on the north side and the Promontory Point on the south side.

I miss sailing out of Monroe Harbor on my buddy's boat.

I miss Mayor Daley stammering on the news every night and Jesse Jackson rhyming like Nipsey Russell. I don't miss my nightly Father Phleger report.

I miss our so-called Theater District.

I miss el trains. And Metra. And taxis.

I miss big buildings.

I do miss Chicago. Every day.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> The Map Room



The Map Room is my favorite bar in Chicago, and maybe my favorite bar in the entire world. A beer lover's heaven! Really cool crowd, not obnoxious. Sometimes a little too smoky, but that's ok. Free food on Tuesdays with the purchase of 2 drinks. I love it.

You ever try Hop Leaf while you were here. It's at 5100 Clark-ish. Very similar atmosphere and beer selection to the Map Room, but also serves good food.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> The Map Room is my favorite bar in Chicago, and maybe my favorite bar in the entire world. A beer lover's heaven! Really cool crowd, not obnoxious. Sometimes a little too smoky, but that's ok. Free food on Tuesdays with the purchase of 2 drinks. I love it.
> 
> You ever try Hop Leaf while you were here. It's at 5100 Clark-ish. Very similar atmosphere and beer selection to the Map Room, but also serves good food.


Spent last summer in Chicago for the first time in a couple years. The smoking in clubs thing turned me off more than anything else. (Now's the part where I say, I am an occasional smoker when I drink). When I came home at night and my clothers would absolutely reak. It's almost enough to make me not want to move back -- no matter how much I enjoyed the city.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I DON'T miss reeking of other people's bad habit (smoke). Thanksfully, Chicago is phasing in restrictions.

Another couple of places I miss:

Manny's Deli and Perry's Sandwiches.

And Buffalo Joe's in Evanston.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Spent last summer in Chicago for the first time in a couple years. The smoking in clubs thing turned me off more than anything else. (Now's the part where I say, I am an occasional smoker when I drink). When I came home at night and my clothers would absolutely reak. It's almost enough to make me not want to move back -- no matter how much I enjoyed the city.



Then, you will never miss not living in Europe, particulary central and eastern Europe. Black cigarette and salami breath on the local subway are memories I'll soon not forget. Don't get me started on the public toilet explosions left for the next users. Whoo boy!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I DON'T miss reeking of other people's bad habit (smoke). Thanksfully, Chicago is phasing in restrictions.
> 
> Another couple of places I miss:
> 
> ...


I just went vegitarian actually. I'm never going to eat the BBQ wings at Joe's again.  

However, I'll be all about those fries. I think buffalo chips are the best fries I have ever had.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

badfish said:


> Then, you will never miss not living in Europe, particulary central and eastern Europe. Black cigarette and salami breath on the local subway are memories I'll soon not forget. Don't get me started on the public toilet explosions left for the next users. Whoo boy!


 In England too?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I just went vegitarian actually.


Dating someone special?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

so anyway...

may the power of the *powerbead chakra balancing prayer bracelet tattoo* be with the captain tonight.










think he's gone all crunchy on us?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

on us?


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> In England too?


No, not England so much. The farther east you go the muskier it gets. 

Having nothing to do with that, I'm partial to eastern Europe.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> And there's more to than distinction than just the gambling and 24/7 Mardi Gras atmosphere -- when you look at the demographics (its an incredibly young city) and how quickly Vegas is growing, it's basically a 21st-century boom town similar to what Chicago must have been like at the turn of the 20th century.


I'm taking a thread already hopelessly off topic and taking it even further off topic by stating that anyone with any interest whatsoever in turn of the century Chicago should read Devil in the White City. Its a history that reads like a novel, telling two stories intertwined -- Daniel Burnham's hurculean task of building the 1893 Columbian Exposition and H.H. Holmes' incredible run as the city's first, and perhaps most prolific serial killer.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0609608444/102-6059646-6839343?v=glance&n=283155


----------

